# reclaimed oak bench



## discounthunter (Jan 14, 2014)

latest bench. reclaimed red oak from semi trailer. aged 2 years in my yard, stained with red oak stain.screw holes plugged with ERC.


----------



## R DeLawter (Jan 14, 2014)

Looks nice, and I also like your porch.


----------



## A10egress (Jan 14, 2014)

Looking very vintage, i like it.


----------

